# Crappies - Hot



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

The crappie fishing is turning on right now in MN lakes. I was out with relatives on a large, 5000 acre MN lake this last weekend and the action was very fast in 18-19 feet of water. Some caught were over 1 1/2 #s.
I think this is an untapped resource in the Summer as most crappie guys I talk to think its a fluke to get one in the summer especially on a consistant basis.

Find a large weedy flat, the long grass type weeds are the best, that is close to deep water. They really don't seem to be in the cabage beds. Troll a 1/16 oz beetlespin w/white 2" curly tail about 30-40' behind the boat fairly fast in late evening and early morning for the best bite. The bite is fast and usually you just get a slack feeling in the line as they really attack the lure.

Nothing better than fighting a 1 1/2# crappie on light tackle in my opinion. Well maybe a 5# walleye comes close.


----------

